# Diarrhea and Teething?



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Folks:

Last night Baxter had diarrhea at 2:00 am, then again at 4:00 and this morning at 9:30. He was alarmed by it, as there was a lot of gas and he hasn't heard that before...that was a little funny.

He is still eating and drinking fine, playing normal, very active, still wants his walks, but I am nervous. I haven't change his diet at all, but I did give him a few more treats yesterday during training. The treats are Zuke's as was recommended. I do take him for 2 walks daily in our neighborhood after the vet told me there is little parvo here in the last few years. We have a fenced in yard in which we go outside with Baxter because he still gets into things, mostly grass.

Could this be happening because of teething? I looked at his gums this morning and he is missing 3 teeth that were there yesterday morning. I am thinking it happens to babies so maybe it could happen to puppies? 

I wonder if I should give him yogurt? 

I have placed a call to the vet clinc, no reply yet. He is still due for his last set of shots on August 18th. Last vet visit we checked for worms and it was negative. 

Yesterday during the day his stools were totally normal. I am at a lost, would much appreciate some input.

Thanks


----------



## MooreSR2371 (Jun 24, 2012)

Our puppy is going through the same thing. I would NOT given him the yogurt, I think that will keep him 'runny' we have been giving Hunter white rice with his food. Our vet recomended 50/50 with the food and rice. This seems to be working, but we've also had to get some medication for him to help stop him up also. I would still have him checked out, but if you have some white rice, I would do some of that also, and Hunter thinks it's a treat with his food.


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

This sounds like what Augie is going through too. We were at the vets office for his last shots and she suggested that his diarrhea could be caused from teething.....this was one of many suggestions though.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

maryt said:


> Hi Folks:
> 
> Last night Baxter had diarrhea at 2:00 am, then again at 4:00 and this morning at 9:30. He was alarmed by it, as there was a lot of gas and he hasn't heard that before...that was a little funny.
> 
> ...


UGH - we just went through the same thing. $200 later, with no answers...... Liberty was put on gastrointestinal Medi-Cal food from the vet and flagyl although no parasites were found in her stool. WE cut out all treats and she never got table scraps. So far she is doing well on the Medi-cal. Slowly mixing Fromm Large Puppy food in with it now. I HOPE she does well on this. It is alarming for them and not fun for us parents that have to get up and let them out all night long. I was also wondering if it could be the teething. I wish I had some answers for you.....


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

MooreSR2371 said:


> Our puppy is going through the same thing. I would NOT given him the yogurt, I think that will keep him 'runny' we have been giving Hunter white rice with his food. Our vet recomended 50/50 with the food and rice. This seems to be working, but we've also had to get some medication for him to help stop him up also. I would still have him checked out, but if you have some white rice, I would do some of that also, and Hunter thinks it's a treat with his food.


Thanks, I will do that, the rice and not the yogurt, much appreciated was just going to the store to get some yogurt.

Mary


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Also, I forgot to say, the vet gave us a probiotic for Liberty to help get her gut back to normal. I dont' know about giving yogourt as I always thought dairy wasn't good for dogs?


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

UPDATE. I spoke with our vet, and she said that he likely picked something up on his walk. I watch him very carefully, as so does my husband and son, but perhaps it was really quick. 

She said it isn't teething, that only happens with humans not dogs. Also to put him on straight rice for his next 2 feedings, then if there is no improvement to bring him in tomorrow and they will give him Water under the skin. 

She is aware that he is still drinking, eating, playing normally. He stool were a little more firm today but not the same as usual. She said it could be the food as well, which I feed NOW. There is no blood in the stool and it smells but not like a "Parvo" smell. She also said with no PARVO in PEI and Baxter having 2 sets of shots and due for his 3rd this coming Saturday it isn't that. 

Wish him luck overnight.

Mary


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Hope your pup is alright. It looks like my pup just lost his last baby tooth last night and his stool was quite runny today. Did give him cottage cheese with his kibble for lunch, but should've been out of his system by now.


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

dezymond said:


> Hope your pup is alright. It looks like my pup just lost his last baby tooth last night and his stool was quite runny today. Did give him cottage cheese with his kibble for lunch, but should've been out of his system by now.


Has his stool been runny since he started teething?


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

maryt said:


> Has his stool been runny since he started teething?


A bit on and off really. I think it had alot to do with the yogurt I started giving him. Definitely have cut back on that. Sometimes his stools are dark and pretty solid, but earlier (about 15 minutes ago), very light and very runny. As far as I saw, today he ate some of his usual treats, spoonful of cottage cheese with his 1cup of kibble, and he did manage to get his mouth on one of those dropped petsmart treats during his class today (little weasel). 

His stool was a bit lighter than usual today, but about 15 minutes it was runny. I saw no blood, and the smell wasn't too offensive. I'm definitely going to keep an eye out on him again, this is the second time I've gone through this with him, usually passes within a day. 

He just got neutered on Monday and his stools have been normal since then so I doubt that has anything to do with it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## MooreSR2371 (Jun 24, 2012)

Friends of ours give their 2 Golden's Stonycreek(sp) 0% Fat yogurt once a week, no more, and they love it. Our Vet just put Hunter on a new powder medicine for his loose bowls, hopefully that brings him back to normal. Also for a treat, we give our 5 year old Golden, plain old fashioned Ice Cream Cones. Not the sugar cones, the old flaky ones. He absolutely LOVES them and goes nuts to have one, they are very low fat and cost effective when you see the smile on his face (this too was a friends idea) - Hopefully Baxter makes good progress and get's back to regular soon!!!


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm glad you had it checked out. I was just going to post that I wouldn't chalk it up to be teething. Your description of the night was a replica of our night with Jax which we ignored somewhat. Turned out he had an ulcer that was bleeding in his intestine from eating Rose of Sharon plants. 
I hope everything is going well now


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Baxter is back to normal stools today! Whew! Thanks for all your support.


----------

